

What's Next in Graphics APIs? - notsony
http://www.slideshare.net/NeilTrevett/whats-next-in-graphics-apis-siggraph-asia-dec14

======
lnanek2
Better support for unified memory sounds interesting. It was always silly
doing OpenGL ES on Android and having to deal with so much work copying the
right texture atlas into graphics memory which was really just a different
part of the main memory on the same system on a chip as the CPU and GPU
itself. It makes sense on desktop and laptop machines with separate GPU
processors and memory over a bus from the CPU and main memory, but it is silly
on mobile phones.

------
desdiv
_Khronos working on open source sample implementation of OpenVX 1.0

Expected release on GitHub by end of 2014_

Well they better hurry up. Only one day left. /s

------
Scaevolus
The title should include [2013].

~~~
bhouston
This is from SIGGRAPH Asia which just happened - it is from December 2014.

